# Schwinn bottom bracket symbol



## shawn57187 (Jan 2, 2016)

I was wondering if there is a guide to decoding the symbols on the Schwinn middleweight bottom brackets / crank set?

I have a couple different sets... one has matching heart icons. The others have matching geometric icons.

They appear like "<3 <3 Schwinn <3"


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 2, 2016)

In 1972 and earlier Schwinn stamped 2 symbols on either side of the SCHWINN stamp on the bottom bracket cones. Different stamps were used each year. I have documented several of them so far. Post close-up pictures of the symbols you have as well as the year you believe they were manufactured. For example in '71 the symbols were hatchet heads:


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2016)

i know there were 2 different thread pitches that schwinn used.maybe the marks identify them?


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 2, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> i know there were 2 different thread pitches that schwinn used.maybe the marks identify them?




These stamps were used on the 28tpi cones during the '60s and early '70s, they differed each year.

What years and models did Schwinn use other than 28tpi?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2016)

not sure what models and years exactly,but ran into the issue using an older crank in a 60's middleweight.the 62 catalog lists two different pitches.part # 6060 is a complete set with 28 tpi and part # 6063 is the 24 tpi set.there are several part numbers for a 24 tpi crank listed also.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 2, 2016)

The 24 tpi units were (I assume) intended as replacement parts for non-Schwinn bikes.  So if you brought your Murray or Huffy into your Schwinn dealer they would have replacement parts on hand to make the repair.  Same sort of thing as the 1.75" Schwinn Spitfire tires, not for use on Schwinn bikes (unless you wanted skinnier tires retrofitted onto a ballooner) but allowed the Schwinn shop to repair whatever rolled in the door.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 3, 2016)

Here are the three symbols I'm wondering about.

I believe the heart (center) belongs to a 1964.  I think the hexagaon (right) is a 1962.  I'm not sure about the symbol on the left.

Any thoughts about the production year and these symbols?

Thanks!


----------



## cliff (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a crank for which I'm looking for the cone and nut--I have the two BB rings but would not mind getting a full bottom bracket set.. It's 28 TPI Left


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm gonna see what symbols my 72 black heavy-duti, and my yellow 78 heavy-duti have, they are both 100% original bikes.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 4, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> I'm gonna see what symbols my 72 black heavy-duti, and my yellow 78 heavy-duti have, they are both 100% original bikes.



You should see plus signs on your '72 (or hatchet heads if it was a very early '72 with '71 parts). 1973 and later have no symbol stamps.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 4, 2018)

Feb 72 heavy-duti has the hatchet
Mar 72 breeze has the plus
Nov 69 hollywood has the wrench


----------

